# Richard Dunston, Hessle



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what became of this ship builder, I wanted to contact him for to supply me with some plans on Tyne tugs that have been built there.
The firm seems to have just dropped off the face of the earth, as far as internet leads go.

Peter


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Peter Dryden said:


> Can anyone tell me what became of this ship builder, I wanted to contact him for to supply me with some plans on Tyne tugs that have been built there.
> The firm seems to have just dropped off the face of the earth, as far as internet leads go.
> 
> Peter


Have you tried British Shipbuilders or have they also dropped off the face of the earth?


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Peter, 

Have you tried: 

Thorne-Moorends Town Council, 
Assembly Rooms, 
Fieldside, Thorne, 
Doncaster. 
DN8 4AE
Tel. 01405 812092 / Fax 01405 816333 

They do admit to knowing of the yard and its history ( http://www.thorne-moorends.gov.uk/history/dunston.html ) - , so may be able to tell you what happened nex


Kind regards
Tonga


----------



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

Many thanks, Keltic Star and Tonga, following links from the Council website I eventualy cir*** navigated the globe to end up at the National Maritime Museum, whom I have E-Mailed as to the availability of the plans I want.
It would appear that Richard Dunston was wound up in the 90's, how this could happen or be allowed to happen to a firm that seems to have been responsible for building a significant part of the worlds tug fleet I'll never know.
For an Island nation depending upon both a royal and maritime navy their seem to be precious little investment in either and their associated infrastructures.

Peter


----------



## Paul Barford (Apr 4, 2006)

*Richard Dunstons-Hessle*

(Thumb) Hi Peter,
Richard Dunstons yard at Hessle is still there,(I live quite close)but the buildings and riverside wharf are used by someone else-not sure who.A lot of what appears to be building aggregate is brought in there by small coasters that tie up at Hessle Haven and some scrap metal seems to be ship oiut of there.
Looking at the Hull telephone directory, Dunstons' are still on the go on William Wright Dock (Fish dock)>This is a small building as seen from the road and still involved with ship repair and fabrication work as far as I know.

How much information (if any)they still hold on their finer days at Hessle would be interesting to find out.

For your info, the address is:- Dunston (ship repairers) Ltd.,
William Wright Dock,
HUll, HU 3 4PG
Tel: 01482-326774
Fax:01482-226815

e-mail : [email protected]

Hope this is of some help.
Paul


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

hi peter richard dunston was taken over by the DAMNAN GROUP OF COMPANYS than thay went into recivership in hull and the company was taken over by the managers from the reciver the building yard at heaael was cloaed and is now used for a discharge port for coasters. The two managers moved the company to ALBERT DOCK HULL and took over the dry dock to carry out ship repairs the manager who owns the company now is called GRAHAM BILLIANY i know him very well i used to work at the shipyard some years ago. dont know if there will be a lot of drawing left now but he is a good man and he will help if he can. sam


----------



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

Many thanks for that imformation Paul and Sam, I shall follow up the leads tomorrow.
Now I can stop wondering what did happen to Richard Dunstons I still find it amazing that such an busy yard producing quality work can go out of, or be left to go out of business.One day the politicians will wake up to the fact that we have nothing and Europe will have sucked us dry. But Dear old Tony will have had his reward (Not in Heaven). 

Peter


----------



## EBenarty (Oct 5, 2005)

Richard Dunstons were going a couple o' years ago in the Alex Dock. We used to go there a lot for dry dock !!


----------



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

Many thanks for all the info everyone, rang Dunston Shiprepairers today, very nice friendly people, however all the plans have been deposited with the Maritime Museum. So I'll just have to wait on their reply.

Peter.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Peter,

A good result so far and thank you for keeping us updated. Please let us know the final outcome.


Tonga


----------



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

Further to my request for information of Richard Dunstons of Hessle, using the information obtained from members of SN, I have made contact with the National Maritime Museum. Their reply I have attached to this thread.
Many thank to all those that responded to my request.

Peter. (Thumb) 


Dear Mr Dryden

Thank you for your e-mail regarding the above tugs built by Richard Dunston Ltd (Yard Nos S848 and H906).

These vessels are represented in our Dunston collection of shipbuilding plans (boxes RDA 122 and 153).

The material relating to Cragsider has not been catalogued and we would have to make a charge for the staff time required to compile a pro forma listing the general arrangement plans available for photocopying. This would be £25, our minimum charge for non-commercial research of this kind.

The general arrangement plans of Northsider have already been catalogued and so for this vessel there would not be a charge for sending a pro forma.

Photocopies are usually priced £16.95 per copy, plus £8.23 for postage per order (plus £11.75 for handling/research per order where no payment for research has already been made).

Let me know how you would like to proceed.

Kind regards

Graham Thompson
Curator, Historic Photographs & Ship Plans
National Maritime Museum, Greenwich
Tel: +44 (0)20 8312 8600
Fax: +44 (0)20 8317 0263
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Well done Peter (Applause)


----------



## lee1831 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello all. My name is Lee Korver. I am a son for a merchant navy sea captain. Captain W.Korver who sadly died in 1998. I have been reasearching the last ship I sailed on with my late father in 1993"Willem W" last known name Reenvi IMO 7111860. I'm not sure if is still in opperation. Could anyone tell me how I am able to look around any Coaster so I can build my memories. 

Kind Regards

Lee Korver (Lincoln Uk)


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Peter Dryden said:


> Further to my request for information of Richard Dunstons of Hessle, using the information obtained from members of SN, I have made contact with the National Maritime Museum. Their reply I have attached to this thread.
> Many thank to all those that responded to my request.
> 
> Peter. (Thumb)
> ...


They never come cheap.


----------

